# JKI now carrying Ultimate Edge knife bags



## JBroida (Jul 24, 2012)

Just put these up for sale on the website... we've had them in store for a while now...

http://www.japaneseknifeimports.com/catalogsearch/result/?q=ultimate+edge


----------



## Deckhand (Jul 24, 2012)

The best! Love mine.


----------



## eshua (Jul 24, 2012)

Such an improvement over a knife roll...this takes up much less space. 

When switching out knives for different tasks is a chore, they stay in the roll all day...with this I can easily get stuff out even when counter space is sparse.


----------



## Crothcipt (Jul 25, 2012)

Oh I am so glad you did that. Expect a order from me soon. (like I have ever ordered from you yet)


----------



## VoodooMajik (Jul 25, 2012)

Love mine! They hold a ton of gear. Easy to keep organised. 

The zipper compartments for small wares are great. Improvement over some of the large cases/rolls I've seen co-workers using.


----------



## tweyland (Jul 25, 2012)

By far, the best bag I have owned. Wish they would make a bag for longer knives and one gusseted/expandable section.

~Tad


----------

